
Help Me? Web Developers Unite - smat13
I am the newest addition to our web development team. I have been assigned the task of figuring out how to make a link from AWS that will result in a file downloading. EX. Click the link and a photo will automatically download. We are using Wagtail and Django, please help.
======
babayega2
If you are working with Wagtail, I recommend you the tutorial
[https://learnwagtail.com/wagtail-for-
beginners/](https://learnwagtail.com/wagtail-for-beginners/). You will see how
to create good links in Django/Wagtail. Also you can see from the associated
github repo [0] that they create links but you will not really understand well
how this stuff work unless you go trough the whole tutorial.

[0]:
[https://github.com/CodingForEverybody/rocketman/blob/master/...](https://github.com/CodingForEverybody/rocketman/blob/master/menus/models.py)

------
wronghorse
The <a> tag allows you to set a "download" attribute which will prompt the
user to save the URL/file rather than navigating to it.

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/a](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/a)

